# Just a girl who grows



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all! I've been lurking this site for a few weeks now, figured I'd join. I'm pretty new to this whole "grow your own" thing, only about 10 months with my foot in the door. I'm at the tail end of my first legal grow, cropping out in exactly 7 days. First grow has been nerve racking, exciting and everything in between. 

This is just me saying hey


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

looks more like two weeks if that's a recent pic. what ya growing?


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> looks more like two weeks if that's a recent pic. what ya growing?


Scheduled to crop out on Jan 14th; bubba kush!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2017)

Welcome to the madness


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Welcome to the madness


Aha thanks. I'm just lurking for advice/knowledge


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jan 8, 2017)

I second that I'd give it 2 more weeks minimum. She looks tasty!

Welcome


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I second that I'd give it 2 more weeks minimum. She looks tasty!
> 
> Welcome


10 week flower? Like I said I'm a noob and this is my first grow so I'm literally basing this grow off of what my "master sensai" says.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 8, 2017)

Stare into the magical triches and you can see what the future holds!


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Stare into the magical triches and you can see what the future holds!


Lol, thanks for the sound advice


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 8, 2017)

Word to big bird, welcome to the fam


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2017)

may i ask why you lopped those fan leaves off?


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

dangledo said:


> may i ask why you lopped those fan leaves off?


 only fan leaves that were removed were those that were yellowing/browning


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2017)

Welcome to riu
Nice avatar/pic !


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2017)

welcome to RIU!


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

Thx!


----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope you have as much fun as this chick while your here.


----------



## Karah (Jan 8, 2017)

lokie said:


> I hope you have as much fun as this chick while your here.


Lmao I hope I do too


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Scheduled to crop out on Jan 14th; bubba kush!


Ha, thought that looked like My plant. Where are the seeds from?


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Ha, thought that looked like My plant. Where are the seeds from?


Grown from clone


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 10, 2017)

So what was your process's? How long did you veg? What do you have for a growing environment? They look super nice. You have done a great job. I hope My buds look that nice in February when they are done..


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

Hay welcome the riu Deffo needs a week more I'd say I'm on my 3rd grow and this is what I'm doing at min critical jack hera


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> So what was your process's? How long did you veg? What do you have for a growing environment? They look super nice. You have done a great job. I hope My buds look that nice in February when they are done..
> 
> View attachment 3872756


I really appreciate this dude because I've been shitting bricks for the past 16 and a half weeks imagining that I did something wrong along the way, so thank you! 

This is my very first grow, I have 6 of these beauties. They vegged for 9-10 weeks. I grow in my basement in a self-built set up (I didn't build it, I'm not that handy) in a townhouse . This in itself has proven to be wayyyy more difficult than I could ever imagine but I made it work. I'm using 1000w cool tubes. I honestly don't know what I'm doing. I worked in a warehouse and helped another grower for the last 11 months and soaked up as much info as humanly possible.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking this site for a few weeks now, figured I'd join. I'm pretty new to this whole "grow your own" thing, only about 10 months with my foot in the door. I'm at the tail end of my first legal grow, cropping out in exactly 7 days. First grow has been nerve racking, exciting and everything in between.
> 
> This is just me saying hey


You know what you're doing.

So what are you growing? What strain in what medium under what lighting using what for nutrients?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking at your pic, she actually might need a bit longer than a week. Her hairs are still a bit long, which tells me she hasn't swelled yet.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You know what you're doing.
> 
> So what are you growing? What strain in what medium under what lighting using what for nutrients?





Olive Drab Green said:


> You know what you're doing.
> 
> So what are you growing? What strain in what medium under what lighting using what for nutrients?


Growing a few dif strains, mostly bubba kush, 20 gal pots under 1000w cool tubes. 

Am I doing this right!? While I worked with a grower, I never really picked up on the lingo so excuse me if you ask me something twice because I failed to answer the first time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Growing a few dif strains, mostly bubba kush, 20 gal pots under 1000w cool tubes.
> 
> Am I doing this right!? While I worked with a grower, I never really picked up on the lingo so excuse me if you ask me something twice because I failed to answer the first time.


You're doing very well. It's just going to need a bit more time. If you wanted the same result for less wattage and minus heat, you should check out COBs.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're doing very well. It's just going to need a bit more time. If you wanted the same result for less wattage and minus heat, you should check out COBs.


I know even less about leds but I do know they're more expensive and I'm just a po girl ballin' on a budget.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea leds are high dollar


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I know even less about leds but I do know they're more expensive and I'm just a po girl ballin' on a budget.


Not if you DIY. You would be spending more a month using a 1kW bulb. Citizens are especially affordable and effective.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

@CobKits @Rahz

You do the explaining.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not if you DIY. You would be spending more a month using a 1kW bulb. Citizens are especially affordable and effective.


My electric bill is disgusting.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> My electric bill is disgusting.


I pay $80-100 every 5-month cycle. Maybe. Expecting to yield 10-12 ounces for 241w of light. That's for two plants. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm dreading mine just gone from cfl to hps


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

Although I'm spending about 80 pounds on it a week. And my last electric bill was 170 pound


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Although I'm spending about 80 pounds on it a week. And my last electric bill was 170 pound


That's horrifying, bruv.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

What is ha ha what I'm spending a week or the bill


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What is ha ha what I'm spending a week or the bill


That's a lot of money to be spending each week on electricity. You don't see an issue spending 400 quid a month?


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I pay $80-100 every 5-month cycle. Maybe. Expecting to yield 10-12 ounces for 241w of light. That's for two plants. Definitely worth the investment.


It's rougly $50 per light a month. It's rough as hell.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

No sorry lol ment my last grow cost 170


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> It's rougly $50 per light a month. It's rough as hell.


241w of COB puts out the same PPFD as 600w of HPS. That's $18 a month in veg and $8 a month in flower.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

An I'm spending 80 roughly on bud


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 241w of COB puts out the same PPFD as 600w of HPS. That's $18 a month in veg and $8 a month in flower.


I have so much to learn.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> No sorry lol ment my last grow cost 170


Ah, I see. Good stuff.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I have so much to learn.


Well, it's newer technology, so you're mostly on track. HIDs are better than the old school panel-style LEDs.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

It's a pissing mine field it is took me a yr b4 I even bought any stuff and I thought I new a lot and when I don't no.that much at all


----------



## CobKits (Jan 10, 2017)

exceptional job for your first grow! how big of a space is that 1000 covering?


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for the info...


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

CobKits said:


> exceptional job for your first grow! how big of a space is that 1000 covering?


Thanks! Can you dumb this question down? Lol


Haze the maze said:


> Thank you for the info...


sharing is caring


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 10, 2017)

I think We, would like to know how many lights for the 6 plants and how big the footprint is on the ground that the lights are covering. Ie. What are the dimensions of the room the plants are in


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I think We, would like to know how many lights for the 6 plants and how big the footprint is on the ground that the lights are covering. Ie. What are the dimensions of the room the plants are in


Aha thanks. 6 lights/6 plants, light covers rougly 3x3 area.


----------



## CobKits (Jan 10, 2017)

6 lights? i thought it was a 1000W in a cooltube?


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

CobKits said:


> 6 lights? i thought it was a 1000W in a cooltube?


It is. I'm running 6, 1000w in cool tubes.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 11, 2017)

Your running 6 1000w shit me


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Your running 6 1000w shit me


I would not shit you, you're my favorite turd.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 11, 2017)

Ur bill must be sky high


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ur bill must be sky high


It's insane. It was $250USD last month.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow


----------



## MissyGoddess (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> It's insane. It was $250USD last month.


That's insane? I just got my bill yesterday, $305, and that only included 1 week of a small veg tent with a 48w LED running in it. My bill is usually $200 for normal monthly usage in a 2bd condo but last month was cold and we ran the furnace a lot more and raised the bill $100. I already know next month is going to be $500+ and I am only running LED/Cobs.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

MissyGoddess said:


> That's insane? I just got my bill yesterday, $305, and that only included 1 week of a small veg tent with a 48w LED running in it. My bill is usually $200 for normal monthly usage in a 2bd condo but last month was cold and we ran the furnace a lot more and raised the bill $100. I already know next month is going to be $500+ and I am only running LED/Cobs.


I'm growing in the basement of my townhouse, normal bill with using the heat is $80. I had my "builders" reroute the vents so that the hot air from my lights gets dispersed throughout my house, so I don't use my heater during the day, which cuts down on heating costs. 6, 1kW puts out a lot of heat and it's usually roasting in here. $250 isn't _too _costly I suppose. Just not used to paying anything more than $80 a month for electricity!


----------



## MissyGoddess (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm growing in the basement of my townhouse, normal bill with using the heat is $80. I had my "builders" reroute the vents so that the hot air from my lights gets dispersed throughout my house, so I don't use my heater during the day, which cuts down on heating costs. 6, 1kW puts out a lot of heat and it's usually roasting in here. $250 isn't _too _costly I suppose. Just not used to paying anything more than $80 a month for electricity!


VERY smart! I wish I could route heat that way, but 10 Cob LEDs don't even put out enough heat to heat the garage. The dehumidifier is by far my biggest power hog and heat generator taking 950w almost continuously, double what my lighting takes, is still only enough to keep the garage heated.


----------

